
Ask HN: Prepaid SIM card with 3G/4G data in San Fransisco? (1 week) - ggregoire
Hi HN!<p>I&#x27;m going to San Fransisco for 1 week (my first time).<p>What are my best options?
======
taprun
T-Mobile has a super-secret prepaid $30 plan that no one knows about. It
includes 5 GB of data and 100 minutes. Youtube, netflix and many other video
and music services don't count against the data limit. [https://prepaid-
phones.t-mobile.com/other-prepaid-plans](https://prepaid-
phones.t-mobile.com/other-prepaid-plans)

------
jtchang
I would go with t-mobile:

[https://prepaid-phones.t-mobile.com/prepaid-internet](https://prepaid-
phones.t-mobile.com/prepaid-internet)

~~~
facorreia
I did this once. I bought a T-Mobile SIM at Best Buy, and used the hotel wi-fi
to activate it on the pre-paid plan.

